# [VZW] Rooted Verizon S3...Messaging app not working after factory reset performed (after being rooted)



## AndroidE (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello, i recently rooted my Verizon S3 with a rom called "Stock" or something along those lines. I then pulled a boneheaded move and did a factory reset because i was annoyed at some features the ROM had, completely forgetting that i had rooted my phone. Turns out, now my S3 freezes occasionally for a few seconds with the error message saying "Unable to open Messaging". Does anyone know how to restore this app back? I can seem to find it in the app store and its killing me.

Also, is there a way to unroot my device to factory mode, in case i need to send it back to verizon and use my warranty ?

Thanks


----------



## jakealex2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrong section. This should be in general not development. You will have to use Odin to go back to factory. Just check out the first post in this section and look for the right files.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Moved to SGS3 general sub-forum.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Odin back to stock unrooted then root it using your chosen method

Sent from my Synergized VZW S3 with the RootzWiki app!


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Odin back to stock unrooted then root it using your chosen method
> 
> Sent from my Synergized VZW S3 with the RootzWiki app!


Do what Vicious says.









I had the same Messaging Unavailable problem occur with a friend's phone that I was rooting, The rooting got messed up during the initial install (possibly due to a cheap USB cable). After we Odin'd back to pure, unrooted stock, the messaging problem cleared up. We re-rooted his phone using a good USB cable & direct connection to the PC. His phone is working great now. (Tho, not as great as my CM10 Jelly Bean VZW GS3







)

Cheers,

AzJazz


----------

